# To psyllium or not to psyllium?



## Corydalis (Apr 27, 2013)

Feeback please, many of you are trying the diets out there, FODMAP, SCD, gluten free, wheat free, and some say no psyllium, that it may be feeding harmful bacteria that has overgrown in the gut, while others say it is essential for a clean and happy colon, that it helps pull bacteria from the body!

Would psyllium powder be better than psyllium hulls? I have done both, am on powder right now and quite happy with how it's working for me but am now afraid that it may be encouraging harmful bacteria!

Any thoughts folks, thanks.


----------

